# Where can I buy 98% isopropyl?



## MizM (Dec 1, 2003)

I lost my male b. vagans this weekend, the female must have bitten him because he's only been mature for about 2 or 3 months. Anyway, I'm donating the body to R.I.E.S.M. for their research. Last time I sent them something, it melted!! Now I need 97% or 98% isopropyl alcohol to make sure this one gets there.... does anyone know where I would buy it?:? 

P.S. Cross all your crossables* that it was a successful mating and she just bit him 'cuz she's gravid! 



*A Nixy original quote, used without permission, but given full credit!!


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 1, 2003)

Check at any pharmacy...even a WalMart pharmacy should have it. It will be right by the regular 70% stuff.


----------



## DR zuum (Dec 1, 2003)

try a medical supply if they dont have it thay can steer you to who does.Ive only found 90 and 95% ,98% at least a few yrs ago, i usually buy 95 %  but i buy  at walmart  or target, here in town. Anything more than that  i get at  a medical supply  up the road  from me.

I remember  98%  used to be common on shelves yrs ago, but now you hardly see it, guess somebody was using it to wash  or sometrhing lol, at least here in vegas. It may be common like it used to be, elsewhere.


----------



## MizM (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## chuck (Dec 1, 2003)

> Last time I sent them something, it melted


did you use an ice pack?


----------



## MizM (Dec 1, 2003)

I used two or three AND styrofoam. It was summer... bummer. (Couldn't resist!!) It's much colder now though I'd still rather use the alcohol. Don't want to take any chances, R.I.E.S.M. needs all the specimens they can get their scientific little hands on!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 1, 2003)

and if were lucky mr frankenstien will be working there and he could send you back a t like on giantspiders.co competition


----------



## bodisky (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malhavoc's _
> *and if were lucky mr frankenstien will be working there and he could send you back a t like on giantspiders.co competition  *


Nope, Mr. Frankenstien was fired many moons ago due to lack of imagination and motor skills. His father, DR. Frankenstien is not much better although he is somewhat skilled with a scalpel. He also mutters constantly about lightening and re-animation. I told him "Whatever...if you want to put a spider brain/ganglion in a human then knock yourself out."
So we shall see what he comes up with. 
Kerry
RIESM


----------



## Spydra (Dec 2, 2003)

Go to a beauty supply store like Sally's, in the nail section you will find it    That is what nail techn's use when doing artificial nail applications.

Renee


----------



## MizM (Dec 2, 2003)

What do THEY use it for? (I've done my own acrylics for 15 years, am I missing a step somewhere ?) I know you can get pure acetone there, but I've never even THOUGHT of isopropyl!!


----------



## Spydra (Dec 3, 2003)

Use it for disinfecting purposes before even starting a artificial nail application, your hands and nails should be sprayed with iso. alcohol to disinfect.  

Renee


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Dec 3, 2003)

I thought that pure ethanol was required, not isopropyl.  If you want 100% ethanol (not denatured), I believe you need to set up an account with a chemical supply company like Fisher Scientific, VWR or Sigma AND you need to be a doctor or researcher with the necessary licenses and credentials.  

Karen N.


----------



## DR zuum (Dec 3, 2003)

If you cant find the isopropyl in the % you need. Everclear  might be a good choice if you can find it.ethanol or ethyl alcohol is the form of alcohol that can be used by humans. The proof listed on commercial alcohol refers to the percentage of ethanol that the beverage contains. 

The proof is twice the percentage, so 80 "proof" means that the mixture contains 40% ethanol. The higher the alcohol content used, the better the preservation or  extraction will work. Ideally, 200 proof ethanol would be best except that ethanol cannot be distilled to this proof so benzene is used to remove the last vestiges of water. This makes "pure" ethanol poisonous. 

Many folks use "Everclear" which stands at 190 proof or 95% ethanol. Apparently, Everclear is not available in all States. It should preserve them for you without any special  permits or credentials. Try a liquor store. Check the % or proof first on it though i heard they dropped it down because drug dealers were using it as a wash in some of thier drug making activities.


----------



## MizM (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DR zuum _
> *If you cant find the isopropyl in the % you need. Everclear  might be a good choice if you can find it.ethanol or ethyl alcohol is the form of alcohol that can be used by humans. The proof listed on commercial alcohol refers to the percentage of ethanol that the beverage contains.
> 
> The proof is twice the percentage, so 80 "proof" means that the mixture contains 40% ethanol. The higher the alcohol content used, the better the preservation or  extraction will work. Ideally, 200 proof ethanol would be best except that ethanol cannot be distilled to this proof so benzene is used to remove the last vestiges of water. This makes "pure" ethanol poisonous.
> ...


Ohhhhhh Dr! You just brought back some Everclear memories! That stuff is.... well..... WHOA!! It's not available for purchase here in CA as far as I know, but it's definitely all over the place! Dear God, you're taste buds have never woken up until they have tasted Everclear! Oh, and your STOMACH! Whoooo Hoooooo! Oh, sorry, I regress to my past! I'll just get the 98% isopropyl.... close enough. I don't want to singe the hairs off the poor dead thing!!! 

Thanks Spydra! I've NEVER disinfected my hands before doing my nails! I just wash with antibacterial soap.


----------



## DR zuum (Dec 3, 2003)

My kind of lady, well at least in the bad old days .lol

<<< passes mizm a strangely refreshing glass of fruit punch. 

No its actually a pretty good preservative, i used it for marine inverts a few yrs back, pickles them quite well, even glass worms were very  firm for autopsy.


----------



## bodisky (Dec 4, 2003)

Hello all!
We use diferent things i.e, formalin or alcohol for different procedures. A whole bunch of trial and error. 
We try to pick what is convenient for the donor to use and get their hands on as far as method of preservation. This method will also depend on what kind of work needs to be done. Of course, most important, is fixation. The exoskeleton is chitin it does not respond to formalin. Formalin forms bonds within proteins. Chitin is a carbohydrate so the spider should be placed in an alcohol fixative. However, for cross sectioning of ganglions, tissues or organs Larry has found formalin to be the better choice.
Personally I hate all of the fixatives. They stink. Not to mention that most fixatives are very refractive and wreck havoc on microscopic photography most of the time.
We are not saying one method is better than the other. We base our decisions on past successes and convenience for the donor.
Kerry
RIESM


----------



## MizM (Dec 4, 2003)

Heck, I was pretty firm for autopsy when I drank it!!!


----------

